# Pig and Whistle - Olinda. Fullers ESB and Pride on tap.



## Dips Me Lid (31/1/14)

Dropped in for lunch earlier this week and nearly fell over when I saw the ESB tap handle at the bar, had a couple pints of the ESB and the London Pride as well, both tasted really fresh and delicious. Food was alright, worth a stop in if you're a Fullers fan in east Melbourne.


----------



## TimL (25/2/14)

That's the best beer news i've heard since dans started stocking sierra nevada,and all the better as me and the wife are heading there in may for a couple of days,fullers esb is my favourite beer but just never see it anywhere anymore,thanks dips me lid.


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/2/14)

Drinking both of those Fullers beers off the hand pump last year in London, gotta say there is a lot to be said about hand pumped fresh ale from Fullers. Even if the exported stuff is a slightly different recipe they are both great beers IMO. enjoy. Two of my all time favourite beers, hands down.


----------



## Danwood (26/2/14)

Good news! I usually go for Speckled Hen, but I'll look out for the Fullers next time I'm in.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (27/2/14)

TimL said:


> That's the best beer news i've heard since dans started stocking sierra nevada,and all the better as me and the wife are heading there in may for a couple of days,fullers esb is my favourite beer but just never see it anywhere anymore,thanks dips me lid.


No worries mate, the Esb is definitely one of my favourites as well, it was a pleasure to drink on tap!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/2/14)

I love the pork belly at the P&W but after I have had it I always wish I hadn't.Got to get up there next week if Sarah Beeny gives me a pass out.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (27/2/14)

Doubleplugga said:


> Drinking both of those Fullers beers off the hand pump last year in London, gotta say there is a lot to be said about hand pumped fresh ale from Fullers. Even if the exported stuff is a slightly different recipe they are both great beers IMO. enjoy. Two of my all time favourite beers, hands down.


Oh man, pride and esb on hand pump would be a religious experience for me haha.

What's the difference in recipe for the export version, I recently listened to the Can You Brew Fullers episodes and the head brewer talked about the recipes for his beers but didn't mention a change for the export beer.

He explained they use the same grist for all their beers (bar the porter) and use a partigyle method and blending to get their Chiswick Bitter, London Pride, Golden Pride, ESB etc.

Maybe the difference between the cask and bottled version could be pasteurization and brewery freshness, maybe a touch of oxidation? I'm not really sure, Fullers is always brilliant to me anyway, consistently tasty.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (28/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I love the pork belly at the P&W but after I have had it I always wish I hadn't.Got to get up there next week if Sarah Beeny gives me a pass out.


Yeah that pork belly is good, definitely comes with a side serve of regret though, so much pork fat!


----------

